# White on Yellow



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do find reading the words in white on the Yellow strip very difficult. Can I ask if anyone else has this problem, if so can VS change it to black letters please.

cabby


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't have a problem with white on yellow, but I do struggle with white on black.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it that black on white is ok though for you.

cabby


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

cabby said:


> I take it that black on white is ok though for you.
> 
> cabby


Black on white is fine, and I can deal with small amounts of white on black, but a whole page causes me horrendous retinal burn, or retinal shadow, which is hard to read.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes I too find it difficult to read. I also struggle with the current magazine "trend" of printing text over photos in articles. I find this extremely difficult to read & usually end up not reading the text. The new format of the CSMA magazine is the worst offender of this trend that I have come across so far.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am glad to read that i am not the only person to suffer this way, you have cheered me up no end. Yes, I know that sound awful, but not meaning it that way,00

cabby


----------

